# Flicker Circuit Info?



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,
Reading up on the Fluorescent starter type flicker circuits.. Got a few questions for those of you that have built and/or used them before..

Do they work with spiral type CF bulbs?
What kind of wattage can they handle?
Is there a better type of flicker circuit?

any input/links/videos, etc would be appreciated.

RandalB


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I personally don't think they will work with the spiral type CF bulbs since they have a starter built into them. I would just stick with the incandescent.

The circuit itself is already pretty simple...only things I can think of would just complicate it.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I hated the flor.starter flicker light. I built the one with the fake candle bulb and photosensor. I loved the adjustability of it and to me looked 100 times better. Im sure someone here has a link to it, I just cant find one at the moment.

heres the one I built, sorry to hi jack your thread....
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/lightflicker.php


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Is this the one you're looking for?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10292


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For a flicker that looks like bad lights flicking on and off, the flourecsent starter flicker or pilot as linked above are good bets.

For candle flicker, spooky blue has a technique with flashing LEDs, there are several circuits out there, and a while ago I built them all. Honestly the trouble of building the circuits was not worth it, a good led flicker candle was about as good. If you need a brighter flicker, replace the led in a flicker tea light with an ultra bright (another Otaku how-to)


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I didnt like the loud popping type noise that was coming from the flo. starter and seeing it spark inside made me wonder if it was going to catch on fire. I like how you had just a tad bit more adjustability with the photo sensor.
But yes, if he needs to build a quick cheap one to get that project checked off the list then go with the flo. starter. Cheap,easy,dirty......hhhmmmmm.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jdsteel82 said:


> I personally don't think they will work with the spiral type CF bulbs since they have a starter built into them. I would just stick with the incandescent.
> 
> The circuit itself is already pretty simple...only things I can think of would just complicate it.


I concur.

There's an illustration for making a simple flicker circuit in the Use of Prop Controllers thread. Page 2, reply #16.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't mind the sputter and spark as long as I don't smell smoke!!!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking for the defective light look (Flickering and almost going out..) Mostly wanting to know if it will work with CF spiral bulbs. Great info though, you guys given me some great ideas.

I bought a couple of the Starters and I guess I'll just throw one together and give it a whirl...

RandalB


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Lets us know if it works with thoses spiral bulbs.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Will do...

RandalB


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Pretty cool, madmax. I'm definitely interested in a how-to. Thanks!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Don't worry about the spark in the starter... it's inside a glass bubble
Take one apart if you need to be sure - even >> carefully << run it with the cap removed to see it in operation - be sure to re-cap it tho.

you'll see that the spark comes from what looks like a bulb, it's designed to apply power to the filaments in a flourescent tube for a short while to start the conduction then open circuit and turn off the filaments to save them from burning out.

if you watch a flourescent light start, especially one with an old tube, you'll see the starter flash in use there too.

electrically it can be 'noisy', there is normally a capacitor in there too to help, but still not perfect, but it's a great cheap way to get a good flicker effect with random output.

Si


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a great hack Max, I'll have to give that one a whirl around Christmas time when the lights are around. I am heading out to the garage to do the fluorescent tube one now also...

Max, Interested in 2x of your units, PM me your paypal addy if you have one and we can go from there...

RandalB


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's an awesome hack Max. I've been thinking about hacking one of those stings for a while, you beat me to it. 

Anyway, It took me a while to find these. Phantasmechanics.com does not appear to exist anymore but I found these at http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/ Omar had the foresight to save the PDFs.

The ALF can be complicated if you're a noob to electronics. The gaslight on a budget is the flicker pilot Marcus describes. Myself, I stick to the starter hack. It's simple, easy and cheap (just like me).

Asynchronous Light Flicker (ALF) circuit
View attachment ALF-Flicker Lamp.pdf


Gas Light on a budget
View attachment Gas Light on a Budget.pdf


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would add one thing to your how-to Max that I noticed was missing. A Romex box connector:



You'd probably have to wrap it in electrical tape or use a short piece of tubing to shim it though.

I know you probably put it together in a hurry, but you know what they say, "loose wires cause fires." 

Also, it would definitely work with a compact florescent bulb, just be aware that it would shorten it's life significantly. I like to stay w/ incandescent b/c they are relatively inexpensive compared to the florescent. And, any cost savings in energy use from the florescent could be diminished by the replacement cost.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

If anyone was wondering if the F starter type circuit works with 13W Spiral type Compact Fluorescent bulbs.... It don't. 

Back to the drawing board...
RandalB


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I was planning to hack a set of multi-pattern twinkle lights for my tree spirits, but this hack is much better. Awesome.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool how to thanks


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting the instructions. You mentioned that "It doesn't have a speed adjustment". I need to have a strobe go on and off repeatedly (on every 10-20 seconds for a few seconds) in the bottom of my bottomless pit. Is there any way to make what you've built do that or is there something I can buy and plug and play to do it? Unless I am not asking in the right way, I've come up with nothing from Home Depot, Radio Shack, Fry's and Microcenter this morning.

Don't mean to hijack, I think I can build this just wanted to make sure I could make it do what I need to do before I started.


----------

